# post flat black



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

flat black only


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

na


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 23 2008, 11:07 PM~10239117
> *na
> *


eeehhhhhhh


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

we call it murderd out not flat black :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJSickness_@Mar 24 2008, 12:13 PM~10242540
> *we call it murderd out not flat black :biggrin:
> *


x2...NOT ON A LOLO


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ill post it when i paint my brothers 60


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

flat with some glossy kandy flake flames


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

heres one i sprayed the other day


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Mar 24 2008, 04:46 PM~10244167
> *flat with some glossy kandy flake flames
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that last one looks almost like a primer is it?

cus the flat blacks have a sort of sheen to it not completely dull..........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 25 2008, 07:41 PM~10254217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats more like an ashy black :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

THAT MAN NEEDS TO BUFF HIS ARMS OUT TO BRING BACK THAT SHINE. :biggrin: JUST KIDDDIN YO. NICE WORK. LIKE THE COLOR COMBO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 25 2008, 07:33 PM~10254134
> *that last one looks almost like a primer is it?
> 
> cus the flat blacks have a sort of sheen to it not completely dull..........
> *


yeah,it was some old cheapo primer thru a cheapo gun,but it got it all one color :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 25 2008, 11:53 PM~10257190
> *yeah,it was some old cheapo primer thru a cheapo gun,but it got it all one color :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet looking!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 4pumpcutty (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpcutty_@Mar 29 2008, 10:50 PM~10287105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one looks like primer buddy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

IMO it only looks good on rat rods


----------



## 4pumpcutty (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2008, 09:54 PM~10287133
> *that one looks like primer buddy
> *


it is hater


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 30 2008, 11:42 AM~10289302
> *IMO it only looks good on rat rods
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 25 2008, 05:41 PM~10254217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 This is what I want to do . A flat black with candy patterns. I'm assuming that the patterns go on top of the flat black. But I'm worried that the flat black will get messed up somhow during the pattern stage. So I was thinking about doing the candy in the areas where the patterns will be .Then after its cleared and buffed. taping off the patterns scuffing and laying the flat black down. Then pinstriping and shit.. What do the pros think? I'm gonna try and do this on my own maybe with some help from a freind that has done some spraying.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpcutty_@Mar 30 2008, 01:13 PM~10289856
> *it is hater
> *


im a hater cus i tell the truth.

least i didnt feed you lies of how bad ass it looks and make you think its the shit.



now go kick rocks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

not realy black but meh, close enough


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Nov 12 2008, 12:39 PM~12135430
> *not realy black but meh, close enough
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: thats primer


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 12 2008, 12:43 PM~12135475
> *:uh:  thats primer
> *


stfu hater


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

:0 JK


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 2 2008, 11:55 AM~10316336
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

not really a low low. but i respect this..


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 25 2008, 04:22 PM~10253564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 25 2008, 06:07 PM~10254419
> *thats more like an ashy black  :biggrin:
> *


thats just fucked up...but funny as hell!....you had me puzzled staring at the paint job like ,huh?...lmao!  :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2008, 05:41 PM~10254217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos that sexy fellow


----------



## topgunnz21 (Aug 12, 2006)

THIS IS A BC/CC FLAT ON A 50 CHEV FLEETLINE I CHOPPED A FEW MO. BACK


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 25 2008, 11:53 PM~10257190
> *yeah,it was some old cheapo primer thru a cheapo gun,but it got it all one color :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

waiting for total repaint


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GIVE ME A WEEK ILL POST MY 67 CAMARO!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

GOT IT SORRY!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that truck is the shit there yo. anymore pics?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MY NEW BUT OLD RIDE 67 CAMARO HOT ROD BLACK!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thats fkn bad ass


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

That camaro looks too ashy to be hot rod black. But who knows. Could just be sprayed with the pressure to high.


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

camaros :thumbsdown:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

1st stage on camaro give a couple week just a sample!

CAMARO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2009, 12:31 AM~13849264
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2009, 05:37 AM~13903721
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



NAME OF THE PAINT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BEFORE THE GRAFF WORK AND SITTING ON 13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdglider (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

My homies 64 caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2009, 02:31 AM~13849264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

SATIN BLACK ALL DAY!!
















































:biggrin:


Does anyone know whats the difference in flat, satin, or matte black?


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

the sheen duh


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 16 2009, 06:32 AM~14782714
> *SATIN BLACK ALL DAY!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Aug 16 2009, 09:00 AM~14783138
> *the sheen duh
> *


, but which one had more sheen satin or matte?


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

i'll go with satin for 1000, vanna


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 17 2009, 01:47 AM~14789908
> *, but which one had more sheen satin or matte?
> *


alott folks some ppl consider al of them the same thing some diff...really depends who your talking to and what look your going for.....

i have done a few write ups on flat blacks etc its not even funny....

ill look up the info and post it.


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

BEST TOPIC EVER...... :angry:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 11 2009, 01:31 AM~13849264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN LUV...... :angry:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 20 2009, 11:43 AM~13946803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV BIG TITS....... :angry:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topgunnz21_@Apr 27 2009, 11:12 PM~13711451
> *THIS IS A BC/CC FLAT ON A 50 CHEV FLEETLINE I CHOPPED A FEW MO. BACK
> 
> 
> ...


I CUMMED A LIL........... :angry:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 25 2008, 11:53 PM~10257190
> *yeah,it was some old cheapo primer thru a cheapo gun,but it got it all one color :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE ME UR MOONS AND WHITES..... U DONT WANT EM.... :angry:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

IM SURE THERES MILLIONS BUT ANYONE GOT ANY FLAT BLACK REGAL PIX? OR CUTTLASS~?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :0


----------

